# icq slide-a-lama



## sunflower987 (19. Mai 2007)

Kann seit kurzen nicht mehr slide-a-lama spielen. Etwa findet er erst keinen gegner (Männl mit fernglas sucht und sucht) oder er zeigt mir "connecting" an und verbindet nicht. Wenn ich jemand aus meiner Liste nehm, dann funktionierts ...
Hab nichts verstellt und kann mir das einfach nicht erklären. Neuinstallation hat auch nichts gebracht ...
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## chrysler (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo.
Dein Problem kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. Hast du vielleicht einen W-Lan-Router, der in einem anderen Stockwerk installiert ist, was eine dauerhaft schlechte Verbindung zur Folge hat? War die Internetverbindung zu dem Zeitpunkt etwas langsamer?
Es kommt vor, dass der icq Server dir manchmal eine Absage erteilt. Das bedeutet, dass Kontaktsuchen oder das Laden von Spielen nicht korrekt durchgeführt werden.


----------



## sunflower987 (20. Mai 2007)

nee, hab DSL, mit sehr guter Verbindung. Wird allerdings von einem weiteren PC mitgenutzt ...


----------



## zaza1 (19. Februar 2008)

hallo!
es kann einfach dran liegen, dass du bei icq auf unsichtbar stehst und noch dazu beschäftigt oder abwesend. hatte sowas auch, da hat der typ immer nur gesucht oder da stand connecting und es passiete nix, bei ein paar anderen gings komischerweise. aber probieren kannst du es ja


----------

